# ابراهيم ابن المتنصرة نجلاء الامام في حوار مع الأقباط متحدون



## Coptic Adel (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*أصغـر مـتـنصــر

إبراهيم 8 سنوات أنا بحب بابا يسوع وكل الناس







*ليس من السهل أن تتحدث لطفل صغير وتجرى معه حوارًا تسأله فيه عن ماذا يشعر تجاه معتقده الديني الذي يمارس طقوسه ببراءة تجعلك في خجل عند مقارنة إحساسه البسيط بالآخرين الذين يمارسون ذات طقوسه وينتمون لعالم الكبار. 

إبراهيم طفل مصري عمره ثماني سنوات ونصف وهو يُعتبر أصغر مُتنصر في العالم إن جاز لنا وصفه بذلك ويقول " أنا بقيت مسيحي علشان أنا باحب بابا يسوع، وعلشان بابا يسوع بيعلم الناس تعمل حاجات حلوة وتحب بعضيها، وماما هي اللي علمتني حاجات كتيرة حلوة عن بابا يسوع".

 وعن أسمه في المعمودية قال إبراهيم (لما جه أبونا يعمدني وقال لي عايز اسمك يبقى إيه قلت له: أنا عايز اسمي يبقى أثناسيوس علشان أثناسيوس حاربوه وقالوا له العالم ضدك يا أثناسيوس، فقال لهم: وأنا كمان ضد العالم" وأنا برده ضد العالم!!).


وقال إبراهيم "أثناسيوس": من ساعة ما بقيت مسيحي وأنا باروح الكنيسة على طول وأصلي وأتناول وبحب الناس كلها وما بكرهش حد أبدًا علشان بابا يسوع علمنا كدة، وبابا يسوع كمان عمل معجزات كتيرة وشفي المرضى وقوّم الناس الميتين، أنا باحب بابا يسوع قوي".


يُذكر أن الطفل إبراهيم هو ابن المتنصرة المصرية نجلاء محمد الإمام "كاترين"!



المصدر : شبكة الرصد الأخباري
​


----------



## zezza (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يثبته على ايمانه و يحافظ عليه
شكرا عادل على الخبر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ عليه ويثبت ايمانه فى المسيح كمان وكمان*
*ميرسى ليك يا عادل*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ عليه وعلى اسرته ويحميه من ضربات عدو الخير*

*ميرسى يا عادل*​


----------



## BITAR (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ عليه وعلى كل اهل بيته
ويبعد عنه كل شر وشبه شر
نورت المسيحيه يا اثناسيوس
شكرا يا عادل على الخبر
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (4 أكتوبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> ربنا يثبته على ايمانه و يحافظ عليه
> شكرا عادل على الخبر
> ربنا يباركك





+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ عليه ويثبت ايمانه فى المسيح كمان وكمان*
> *ميرسى ليك يا عادل*​





mina elbatal قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ عليه وعلى اسرته ويحميه من ضربات عدو الخير*
> 
> *ميرسى يا عادل*​





bitar قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ عليه وعلى كل اهل بيته
> ويبعد عنه كل شر وشبه شر
> نورت المسيحيه يا اثناسيوس
> شكرا يا عادل على الخبر
> *​




اشكركم يا اخوة علي المرور والتعليق 

وربنا يحافظ عليه هو واسرته لان حروب الشياطين عليهم كثيرة

يجب ان نزكرهم في صلاتنا دوماً
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*دعوا الأطفال يأتون إلي لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات
ربنا يحميكى يا كاترين انتى واطفالك 
ميررسى يا عادل *


----------



## noraa (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا  يقوبة ويجعلة سراج منارة


----------



## GogoRagheb (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا معهم​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2009)

خبر جميل

انا سمعته  فى غرفة فوتوك وهو بيشرح تفاصيل المعمودية

شكرا على الخبر الجميل​


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يحافظ عليه ويثبت ايمانه فى المسيح


----------



## jjjjo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*ابراهيم اصغر منتصر فى العالم؟ امة متنصرة ! ويقول انا بردة ضد العالم؟؟!!*







ليس من السهل أن تتحدث لطفل صغير وتجرى معه حوارًا تسأله فيه عن ماذا يشعر تجاه معتقده الديني الذي يمارس طقوسه ببراءة تجعلك في خجل عند مقارنة إحساسه البسيط بالآخرين الذين يمارسون ذات طقوسه وينتمون لعالم الكبار. 

إبراهيم طفل مصري عمره ثماني سنوات ونصف وهو يُعتبر أصغر مُتنصر في العالم إن جاز لنا وصفه بذلك ويقول " أنا بقيت مسيحي علشان أنا باحب بابا يسوع، وعلشان بابا يسوع بيعلم الناس تعمل حاجات حلوة وتحب بعضيها، وماما هي اللي علمتني حاجات كتيرة حلوة عن بابا يسوع".

وعن أسمه في المعمودية قال إبراهيم (لما جه أبونا يعمدني وقال لي عايز اسمك يبقى إيه قلت له: أنا عايز اسمي يبقى أثناسيوس علشان أثناسيوس حاربوه وقالوا له العالم ضدك يا أثناسيوس، فقال لهم: وأنا كمان ضد العالم" وأنا برده ضد العالم!!).​

وقال إبراهيم "أثناسيوس": من ساعة ما بقيت مسيحي وأنا باروح الكنيسة على طول وأصلي وأتناول وبحب الناس كلها وما بكرهش حد أبدًا علشان بابا يسوع علمنا كدة، وبابا يسوع كمان عمل معجزات كتيرة وشفي المرضى وقوّم الناس الميتين، أنا باحب بابا يسوع قوي".

يُذكر أن الطفل إبراهيم هو ابن المتنصرة المصرية نجلاء محمد الإمام "كاترين"!​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يحميه ويحافظ عليه
ويثبت إيمانة
الرب يباركه​


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2009)

خبر جميل اوووووووووووووى

اصغر طفل 

ربنا يثبت ايمانه ويحافظ عليه من كل شر وشبه شر
​


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يحميه

ويثبته مع الرب


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

خبر رائع 
ربنا يحافظ عليه ويحميه من اى شر 
ميررررررسى على الخبر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

